
The Economics of a Roman Suez Canal - monort
https://alternatehistoryweeklyupdate.blogspot.com/2012/06/economics-of-roman-suez-canal.html
======
gus_massa
I _had_ to look in Wikipedia if the "Canal of the Pharaohs" was real
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suez_Canal#Canals_dug_by_Necho...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suez_Canal#Canals_dug_by_Necho,_Darius_I_and_Ptolemy)

